# May 1, 2016 Illinois MECA 2x / USACi 2x Sponsored by Unique Sounds Season Kick Off



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

This is a double point show for both MECA and USACi that is being sponsored by Unique Sounds Audio and Detail in Mattoon, IL

MECA registration starts at 9am, runs start at 10am
$25 for members and $30 for non members.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
USACi registration starts at 1pm, runs start at 2pm
$25 for members, $30 for non members.
$15 for each additional class


Location: Coles County Memorial Airport, 432 Airport Rd, Mattoon, Illinois 61938 

https://www.facebook.com/events/556310984537405/


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Coming up this weekend. Weather forecast is for storms. Keep an eye out for updates as the date gets closer. These shows usually get postponed when storms are happening, especially with thunderstorms, since it is in an open field at a municipal airport with no shelter.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Update on this event... It has been postponed due to the forecast for rain and storms. The event location does not want anyone driving in the wet grass and creating a potential mud pit. New date will be communicated once it has been set.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Rain date for this event has been announced. It is now this Sunday May 15. This makes 3 SQ events in Illinois this weekend alone. You can come to SQOLOGY in Bloomington, IL on Saturday, then your choice of this MECA/USACi event in Mattoon or the IASCA event in Sandwich on Sunday.


----------

